# Still Sore 3 years after episiotomy



## Mommy113 (Jul 10, 2011)

My son was born 3 years ago and i still have discomfort in my scar tissue from my episiotomy, if i apply pressure it hurts, sex is usually painful and for a few days afterwards also sometimes during my first pee of the day. i am just wondering if this is at all normal? has anyone experienced the same thing?


----------



## member234098 (Aug 3, 2002)

.


----------



## Mommy113 (Jul 10, 2011)

No i Have never discussed it with him or my family doctor. BUT i have had these symptoms for a while and thought it was a urinary track infection or a yeast infection but he said i didnt have either of those, then i one day added a little pressure to the scar and realized it had been that the whole time. i currently dont have a family doctor and its not something i really feel comfortable discussing with a walk in doctor.


----------



## kltroy (Sep 30, 2006)

Have a friend who's an OB/GYN. She says she treats this all the time. They can prescribe some numbing creams to help w/ pain and can show you some self-massage techniques to try and break up the scar tissue over time. The numbing is good in the short term b/c it can help you break that sex/pain link that is probably in your mind, and can prevent you from being interested in sex. Also, can make the self-massage more effective b/c it doesn't hurt so much. I think there are some other things too, but I'd see a GYN for this.


----------



## elli b (Aug 9, 2011)

I have the same pain going on 4 years now. Although it is getting better it still hurts if I sit for long periods of time.


----------

